# Building a Large Retro-style American Flyer Layout



## Timboy

See my blog here: http://timmysamericanflyertrains.blogspot.com/


----------



## tjcruiser

Timboy,

Had a quick look at your link. You're one of the guys with those neat "floating" dogbone supports. Very cool.

Question #1 -- How does one going about acquiring a 20x40 trainroom? Oh, I'm sure there's cost, property, contractors, and construction details involved. Logistics -- schmistics. All doable. But, more importantly, how does one convince one's "better half" that it's OK to venture down said path? Now in THAT lies one of life's true mysteries!

Question #2 -- I'm a novice old-school HO and Lionel O guy, but have enjoyed learning a bit about AF S from other guys here on the forum. I've been tempted from the "dark forces" to consider delving into DCC and the like, but have thusfar beaten off those modern-day sirens and nymphs. There's something about the simplicity of old-school technology that really delights me, whether it's the easy-to-follow windings in a motor's armature, or the wiring circuitry trace around a simple layout. That all said, I enjoyed reading in your blog that you've decided / opted to go "old school" with your large layout, and resort to simple toggled hot-spots and zones in your layout. Might you discuss some of that thinking here, as I'm sure it'll entice others (and send a few DCC sirens and nymphs screaming in dismay)?!?

Question #3 -- I hope you'll keep us posted with your layout's progress. Photos, plans, discussion, etc. 

And, most importantly, a huge welcome to the forum. Enjoy the ride, and I hope that we'll all learn a bit while peeking over your shoulders.

TJ


----------



## Reckers

Welcome to the site, Timboy! How's the garden doing in this heat?


----------



## Reckers

Tell Alton Brown hi for us! *L*


----------



## Rich_Trains

Tim, Welcome to the forum. I've read many of your posts at the OGR forum. This is a very friendly group. I see you have already met Reckers, another S gauge guy. I'm sure others will chime in to say hi soon.
Rich


----------



## Stillakid

*Welcome Tim!*

Tim, I've been following your re-build and have enjoyed your detailed descriptons of your, "Work-In-Progress!" :thumbsup:

I also had the "Pleasure", of reading your posts where you gave all the, "3-Railers" your wonderful insights on their scale:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Hope you like it here and stick around!

Jim


----------



## Stillakid

*Rock Face*

As I get closer to finally putting a layout together, I want to make sure that I'll be able to fabricate some rock/stone walls. I have a piece of 4x4 moisture resistant drywall, left over from a bathroom re-model. 

I know I'll need to keep the pieces shallow, and more than likely, have a straight back edge. I'll also have to use some plaster to fill the seams, and do some coloration.

What do you think about the overall appearence?


Jim

View attachment 3928


View attachment 3929


View attachment 3930


View attachment 3931


----------



## Stillakid

Timboy, Reckers and I think you won, "Hands Down!"


----------



## Reckers

Jim,

I thnk your plaster will work fine. There's nothing like a good paint job and some landscaping to take a dubious "I don't know..." to "Wow---that's really starting to look good!"

As for Timboy's comedic venture.....*drum roll*....he needs more training. *rimshot!*


----------



## tjcruiser

Jim,

I like the look ... sort of a sedimentary natural formation.

However, before you go too far, do check to see whether you'll be able to paint the drywall core (gypsum) material. A voice in the back of my head is saying that it may be difficult to get paint to stick to its chalky / flaky surface.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## T-Man

Welcome, I have heard sooooo much about S gage. It was a pleasure to see some actually running. Right Len?

I noticed the erector set bridge. The girders next to it were interesting. Are those homemade?


----------



## Stillakid

*Erector set?*

(Len, I think T-Man has "Snapped!") :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Stillakid

TJ, watercolors should work fine.


----------



## Reckers

T-Man said:


> Welcome, I have heard sooooo much about S gage. It was a pleasure to see some actually running. Right Len?
> 
> I noticed the erector set bridge. The girders next to it were interesting. Are those homemade?


T-Man, I couldn't agree with you more. *L* At the rate I'm going, it will be 6 months before you see one running----it's a good thing Timboy wandered in!


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> T-Man, I couldn't agree with you more. *L* At the rate I'm going, it will be 6 months before you see one running----it's a good thing Timboy wandered in!


Well at least the Misses is going down more! When the kids are not there that is.:laugh:
Going downstairs cough cough of coarse.

Welcome Timboy....now I know what reckers was talking about once here on the site.


----------



## Big Ed

I just watched your video. (but without the sound) the queen is watching TV and yelled when the horn blew, so I had to turn off the sound.

:thumbsup:WOW excellent layout Timboy!

Do you have more rolling stock? If so whats the longest train you ran around it?

I love the trestle homemade?:thumbsup:

Do they sell those erector bridges somewhere?:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Did you freehand all the clouds?:thumbsup:

NICE WORK!:thumbsup:


----------



## Stillakid

Timboy, thanks for the insight into how to finish the coloration. That's a helluva mountain!!!!! 
BTW, I did spray some Rustoleum on the wallboard and it held and dried okay, but I think that it would be to much to use it for several colors. I'm thinking you'd lose all the definition!


----------



## tjcruiser

Tim -- excellent looking cliffs / hillside. Really excellent.

Jim -- Rustoleum? I thought you guys were talking latex on the gypsum? Just curious as to what any end-verdicts might be.

Thanks!

TJ


----------



## Stillakid

TJ, who said anything about "Latex?"


----------



## tjcruiser

Timboy said:


> *Stillakid:* OBTW, you may want to just spray them with white latex paint first, then let that dry


Jim, you said "watercolor" paint earlier ... I guess you meant craft-type paint. But then Tim started talking about latex paint, so I'm 

TJ


----------



## T-Man

Stillakid said:


> (Len, I think T-Man has "Snapped!") :laugh::laugh::laugh:


The first video of his blog shows a bridge with brown girders. The center section has erector pieces. Erector always went hand in hand with AF, both are Gilbert companies. There is a lot of work there, Too bad we missed it.


----------



## tjcruiser

Tim,

Thanks for the info/thoughts re: paint.

Jim, if you proceed down this road (with the wallboard gypsum core for a hillside), I'd be quite keen to learn how you make out with any paint types. I like the "layered" hillside look, and may try something like this with one of my kid's projects.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Stillakid

*Paint*

TJ, I'll certainly keep you, "in the loop!"

I found a paint product that I think will work well. It's, "Montana Paint"
Comes in cans and you have the choice of using 5 different spray heads that go from, "Thin to Wide"

Great colors for scenery!

http://www.montana-spraypaint.com/home.53.0.html

Timboy, when I start cutting up the drywall, I'm going to use your idea about having some drill marks for giving realism to the areas that are cut flush for the track cut thrus. I can use the drill to define the areas I want to break. Should give me some nice flush breaks with nice details. If I stack that right, it will look like the "strata" was dug out, layer by layer:thumbsup:!


----------



## tjcruiser

Stillakid said:


> TJ, I'll certainly keep you, "in the loop!"
> 
> I found a paint product that I think will work well. It's, "Montana Paint"


Excellent! Thanks!

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser

Timboy,

I really like that substructure ... very well conceived and engineered!

TJ


----------



## Reckers

Congratulations, Timboy! I know that has to be a relief and and accomplishment! Well done.


----------



## Reckers

It looks fine to me, Tim. The proof is not in the inspiration, but in the end-product. I've no doubt you'll have a good-looking one.


----------



## Big Ed

Thats going to be one big mountain!

Looking good, keep posting as you go pictures, it's nice to see the transformation take place.:thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers

Keep it up, Tim. Once you hit the point where you can add greenery, it's going to come alive.


----------



## tjcruiser

Tim,

I like it. The depth and contouring is really gonna "pop" when you add some paint, weathering, highlights, etc. I especially like the loose "boulders" down at the bottom ... looks like Mother Nature has been working on this for eons!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser

"Pop!!!!" Just like I suspected ... it just POPS right out! Very nice!


----------



## Big Ed

Timboy said:


> *Guys:*
> 
> I have pretty much completed Log Loader Mountain.
> 
> http://timmysamericanflyertrains.blogspot.com/
> 
> -Timboy




Wow that was quick! 
It looks just........ Great!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

Billboard and all ... It does look great. Nice work!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

Timboy said:


> *Guys:* I got my self jammed up on this project and did a radical "fix" on it. I didn't like the shape of the mountain, so I filled in the middle. You can see a pic of what I didn't like and read more details at:
> 
> http://timmysamericanflyertrains.blogspot.com/
> 
> It happens. Sometimes we have to punt when building a model RR.
> 
> -Timboy



Your clouds are not high enough now.


----------



## tjcruiser

Flexibility and adaptibility in decision making has often lead to wonderful things ... looks like you're on that same track!

TJ


----------



## Reckers

You're making a lot of fast progress on that rascal, Tim!


----------



## Big Ed

Majestic!:thumbsup:

But you do have to float the clouds a little higher now too.

In your original plan you were going to place bill boards all over it?


----------



## Reckers

I'm thinking a big sign is in order: HOLLYWOOD


----------



## Reckers

Nice train there, Tim!


----------



## Reckers

I worked on it some this morning, Tim===will continue thru the weekend as I find time. Right now I have to find a realistic way to raise my track about 5.5" on a curve, so I'm getting into the woodwork for the slope. I hope to post some more pics soon!


----------



## tjcruiser

Timboy,

Excellent work on the hillside. Nice proportions all around. I gotta say again how much I like your table design, and the way the inside edge curves so gracefully with the track turn. Brings the whole thing that much more to life.

Good job bugging Reckers, by the way. If we didn't keep him on his toes, he'd be having virtual happy-hour bevvies with Choo Choo Greg all weekend long!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Reckers

Tim,

It should be a 4.6% grade, but the long-term plan says it's a downhill grade. The uphill portion will be coming from a second table across the room with a more gradual incline. I'm interested in seeing what sort of consist I can yank up that side of the hill, though---instinct tells me my steamers can pull it with a short load.


----------



## T-Man

Timboy said:


> *Big Ed:* Clouds? What clouds? LOL Hmmmmmmmmm. Billboards...
> 
> *Reckers:* This is MY Hollywood billboard! It's my ticket to a Vette show in Carlisle, PA. Hee-Hee-Hee. Who let the dogs out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://timmysamericanflyertrains.blogspot.com/
> 
> -Timboy


Hey! I recognise that red coach!
Yours is looking good. Thanks for being around it's a great thread and Len doesn't have to post to himself anymore.:laugh:


----------



## Reckers

On the other hand, if I post to myself, I get to talk to the most interesting guy on the site!


----------



## Reckers

*LOL* It's Labor Day weekend, so that's traditional!


----------



## T-Man

Gee, don't get him started on that! He'll mutiply, I think one is enough!
That corner really has come out nice.


----------



## tjcruiser

T-Man said:


> That corner really has come out nice.


I'll say! Timboy, you work fast, too. The double-layered look around the soft curve looks great. Refresh my memory ... is that plaster and paper towels you're using? WS plaster cloth?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser

Timboy,

EXCELLENT explanation, and very creative "wet on wet" layup on your end, with realistic results.

What's a "Hudson sprayer"? One of those garden pump sprayer things?

You must go through some buckets of white glue, huh? Good old Elmers stuff?

Thanks!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

Looks like you have a suicide jumper on the hill. 
Or a paraglider get ready to set sail.:laugh:
What is the animal I see by the billboard?

I see the clouds dissipated away.

No beacon for the mountain yet?
You going to construct one or can you buy one in S gauge?


A transmitting shack might be nice too, way up there?

View attachment 4230


I like the way it is evolving.
Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

Timboy,

Your "little corner of the world" just keeps getting better and better. Fabulous work. I'm amazed at how fast you've put this together. But I guess your "wet on wet" method is part of the reason, with multiple shades / tones / textures all going down concurrently.

Very nice indeed. Thanks for the ongoing posts!

TJ


----------



## Reckers

Very nice work, Tim! I've yet to try building a turnout----too much on my plate, already! I like the whimsical nature of your setup, too. Nice going!


----------



## Reckers

Tim,

I can't view the pics on your site from here at work---firewall stuff, I assume. Sounds interesting, though! I'll have to check it out when I get home.


----------



## tjcruiser

Ahhh ... "basket weave mountain" ... NOW I get it. Very clever lightweight free-forming. Please post some pics as you proceed ... I'd love to see how the top of the hill gets "sculpted" into form.

Nice stuff!

TJ


----------



## Reckers

Luverly basket weaving, Tim! Very creative. You must've gone to school on an athletic scholarship!


----------



## Reckers

You'll feel better....once you have it all wrapped up.


----------



## Reckers

Very nice job, Tim---that oatmeal looks to be pretty substantial.


----------



## Reckers

*LOL* I had the same thought about portals. I like the rock-ledge look better than the entrance to Mordor look!


----------



## tjcruiser

Tim,

That's amazing! Really, really creative freeforming with your basketweave method. I just love the way the "basket" twists and warps in so many different orientations.

I'm curious if you have a vision of the intended form in your mind when you're weaving, or do you simply start at the base, and let the woven cardboard strips sort of tell you how they want to rise and interlock as things get higher?

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## Stillakid

*What evil lurks in the hearts of men...............*

Only The Timboy Knows 

"LOL AND wait till you see how my cherry 302 looks against it! "

You're on a "roll" today! Speaking of, "Rolls", where's BigEd?:laugh:


----------



## T-Man

I feel bad now,hwell: I think I dedicated the video to the wrong S Gauge Guy . I have seen the weave preached before but yours is for the books!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

Stillakid said:


> Only The Timboy Knows
> 
> "LOL AND wait till you see how my cherry 302 looks against it! "
> 
> You're on a "roll" today! Speaking of, "Rolls", where's BigEd?:laugh:



Ed's been hard rolling down the roads. 
Everyday anywhere from 11 to 14 hrs!
The $$$$$$ are nice, but it seems like I have been doing hours like that from last March!

Not enough hours in a day.


----------



## x_doug_x

just wanted to say that looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Reckers

T-Man said:


> I feel bad now,hwell: I think I dedicated the video to the wrong S Gauge Guy . I have seen the weave preached before but yours is for the books!!!:thumbsup:


You turned T-man into a true beweaver. May I have an AHH-MEN?


----------



## Stillakid

"Oh what a tangled web we weave, when Timboys left to now concieve. 
A mountain covered with oatmeal sludge, but hey, it's great, if I'm the judge!"


----------



## tjcruiser

Stillakid said:


> "Oh what a tangled web we weave, when Timboys left to now concieve.
> A mountain covered with oatmeal sludge, but hey, it's great, if I'm the judge!"


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers

Very nice, Tim----I like the tunnel entrance.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

Tim,

Excellent detailing. I'm really amazed / impressed on your talents here. Very nice.

Just out of curiousity, is that pretty much a constant-radius track that you'll lay going into the tunnel, or something with a more varying turn via flex track? T.b.d, maybe?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser

Tim,

Very ambitious with the custom-made track ... sounds perfect!

I'm not very familiar with AF rail, but check out Choo Choo Greg's clever 3-pin trick that he uses to prebend individual flex-track HO rail. You're dealing with bigger stock with AF S, of course, but the concept might help you with smooth re-contouring of your AF rails to larger radii.

Cheers!

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser

Greg's gizmo. I love this. I'm not sure if it'll help you with individual S-rail radius bending, but it's worth a read ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3931

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Reckers

Tim, I'd echo that. Greg, aka Choo Choo, came up with a simple device that will give you smooth, uniform bends of the rails. I also concur with your decision to postpone the trees until it's near completion. I plan trees as well, but am limiting myself to low foilage until I'm past the major construction phase. I don't want to spend half my time re-installing trees!


----------



## tjcruiser

Timboy said:


> *TJ:* Interesting little jig. I don't know if it will work with tubular track with the spike flange on the bottom. Hmmmmmmm.


Yeah, good point ... unless somehow you build little cams that grab the tubular rail in just the right spot?

In your case, where I think you said you needed to take existing curved rails and INCREASE their radius, I suspect a hand-bend will work just fine. But, purely as a mental exercise, I'm wondering if Greg's jig idea could be applied to other rail types.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Stillakid

*Timboy.................*

How about a few pictures of the rail building process. Also, are you soldering the rails? Using longer 36" sections to work with? How are you setting the pins? This is all new to me. Up till now, I've been mostly restoring locos & cars. Anything past "Plug & Play", is new territory:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Reckers

Tim,

About bending those tubular rails...just a thought. 

1. I don't know what I'm talking about, as I've never tried it.
2. that said, the idea would seem to be to use very short pins and invert the rail, letting the flange ride along on top of the vertical pins while the tube bends.
3. Refer back to #1.

Just my muddled input on it....*grins*


----------



## tjcruiser

Reck,

Great thinking! I like it!!!

TJ


----------



## Reckers

I tend to specialize in the lazy approach to any problem. Actually, Teej, a set of roller-bearings the size of watch batteries would make the perfect cam you were describing: short enough for the flange to ride atop, and a smooth transition through the jig.


----------



## Reckers

Timboy said:


> *Reckers:* Dang it! It hate it when someone comes up with an idea that could plausibly be plausible! Then that means I have to try it. LOL
> 
> Regards,
> Timboy


Refer back to #1 before you do.


----------



## Stillakid

*Laying Track............*

*Timboy!! You The Man!!:thumbsup:*

I asked and you answered. And you made it seem like a great way to get the results that I want(when I finally stop repairing/restoring:laugh

I've got 2 pieces of 1"X12"X36" cedar left over from another project. I'm thinking that would work too(with a little ripping!)

Thanks again!!
Jim


----------



## Stillakid

*Anybody other than Timboy...............*

The track making info appears to be very well explained, BUT, being old and useless, I still have a few questions.

The ties that are not spiked. Are they set in place or glued?
The tutorial show making custom track. If you just use your track as it is(cleaned and re-aligned), do you have to make modifications before soldering? 

Inquiring, "Old Minds", need to know:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser

Tim,

Is that a kite in the background? I have a picture of a model kite like that sitting on my workbench, reminding me to make one for my HO layout. I think I saw it on an old thread here on the forum. Seems simple ... thin (but rigid) wire, simple kite and tail cutout, etc. If yours is a kite, the wire looks maybe a tad large? Would you recommend anything?

Now, per the layout progress ...

AWESOME! I really like your multi-tiered setup. I can almost imagine a bunch of old-time workers chipping away at the hillside with little shovels and spades, cuting in to make those terraces.

Nice!

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser

Timboy said:


> *Teej:* That's a kite alright! I used a "C" guitar string when I broke my "G" string.


I thought it was a kite! Nice!

A small-diameter, single-strand guiter string (wire, really, of course) is a GREAT idea ... stiff, yet tiny diameter.

Happy flying!

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser

Tim,

Your master plan sound wonderful. I especially like your bridges / valley / stream concept. Have you seen the small river ravine that Bman made in his layout? Nothing too complicated, but I really, really like the way he made the river zig and zag as it works it way to a small pond ... there's something about the random river twists and turns that makes it look very lifelike.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4814

Now, about that book that you're writing ...

I'm thinking you can get an easy $20 or $50 out of Reckers, if you promise to make the Dedication out to him and his beloved S!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Reckers

Tim, GREAT LAYOUT!!!!!! I have S scale envy!


----------



## tjcruiser

Tim,

EXCELLENT! Looks very lifelike, especially with the blurry foreground and background of the photo, motorbike, vanishing point perspective, etc.

Really, really nice!

Ohh ... and that Royal Blue is pretty gorgeous, too. (But don't tell Reckers I was drooling over some S something or other ... I'll never hear the end of it.)

TJ


----------



## Stillakid

*Rails?*

*Timboy,* are my old eyes deceiving me, or is the rail section that the RB is sitting on, standard rail with wooden ties added between the metal ones?

Layout is Fantastic!

Jim


----------



## SkyArcher

Timboy, That shot of the Royal Blue is awesome!! Your layout looks great!


----------



## Reckers

Lovely photo, Timboy---you've done excellent work. And Teej, you've already admitted to dreaming about my S scale 372---it's a little late to deny the quaver in your voice and the pitter-patter of your heart. Guys, TJ is in lurve with S scale!!!:smilie_auslachen:


----------



## Stillakid

*Timboy,* the track looks great. I guess what I'm wondering is, if it can look that good, do I take the plunge with wood ties, or just go the sectional route with add-ins? 
I Know! It's a matter of personal choice


----------



## tjcruiser

Timboy said:


> *Teej:* Who should I be? Who do you want me to be? Should I admit that I've made mistakes? What should I do? Just do it!
> 
> Timboy


 Huhh???


----------



## tjcruiser

Tim,

Fabulous work! BRAVO!

TJ


----------



## Stillakid

*What?*

Looks Damn good to me!:thumbsup:

Got my rod & reel out and heading your way!

Are you, "Fishin For Compliments?":laugh::laugh::laugh:

Timboy, EXCELLENT!


----------



## Stillakid

*And..............*

I'm thinking that it's your American Sole, that drives you. As far as the the "O" Barracudas, I just see them as Collared Carpetsharks. I guess I should be careful, I don't want to start a Sprat, and be sent down the Pike!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

Stillakid said:


> I'm thinking that it's your American Sole, that drives you. As far as the the "O" Barracudas, I just see them as Collared Carpetsharks. I guess I should be careful, I don't want to start a Sprat, and be sent down the Pike!:laugh::laugh:



No the "O" is more like a" KING"fish.

You are sounding like a "LARGEMOUTH" bass.
Either that or a "BLOWFISH".



Now stop stinking up the post like a "SARDINE".

You...you..... you, "S"...."S"...,slithering, slippery, stinky, slimy "EEL"!

When they built "S" they called it a "FLUKE".
They built "S" and they knew they would catch a few "SUCKERS" out there!:laugh:


Now you can take that down the "PIKE"!


----------



## Stillakid

*Oh My!*

*Timboy*, Ed's justhaving a hard time dealing with the fact that he gave away his "One & Only", chance to have some "S":laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

Timboy said:


> Ive been ripped to shreds by a piranha! SOMEBODY CALL A STURGEON!



:appl: :laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser

(Just catching up on this thread ...)

Is it just me, or does something smell really fishy here in this thread ?!? Can't quite put my finger on it, but I know it's fileting around here somewhere ...

TJ


----------



## T-Man

Ok you hooked me. Looks Great!

Now stop clowning around.


----------



## tjcruiser

Why do grown men enjoy telling corny fish jokes ???

Just for the halibut!


----------



## Reckers

I go away for a day and come back to find you guys acting like school-boys. Stop baiting one another: it's making me eel.


----------



## Reckers

Looks as though you hooked a few, yesterday. You netted a bunch of reely bad puns from your cast.


----------



## T-Man

I gotta lend a fin, tuna!


:appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Reckers

The moray read these, the less I like them.


----------



## Reckers

*nods* The topic is Dead, Sea?


----------



## T-Man

That is neat!

You couldn't stick a fish in it? When you poured?

At least I won't have to peruse this long fish tail of a thread to find something in the future. You do this to one of my threads and I am deep fried.hwell:


----------



## T-Man

You are the all time shrimp/ King Crab.:thumbsup:
I just can't fathom all that depth.


----------



## tjcruiser

Tim,

Nice island! Excellent ongoing craftsmanship. Carpe Diem! 

TJ


----------



## Stillakid

*Fishing?*

*Timboy*, really nice! :thumbsup: It looks so real, that soon, *biged* will be telling us that he fished there!!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Reckers

...and that Tim's oatmeal mountain is in New Jersey, too!


----------



## Stillakid

*Layout.......*

*Timboy*, layout, "Rocks!" As long as there are, "Rivet Counters" in the world, "dislikes" will loom:laugh:
I liked the new technique for applying your, "oatmeal." Why a month to dry? Won't that keep you from laying track in those areas? I also noticed that you have an "open" area in the front of your control panel(you had some cars there), is that what it's planned for?

Am I asking to many questions? Am I a PITA? Wait till big ed comes on to critique the set-up. I'm sure he'll be all nice and complimentary

It's quiet around here because we haven't given the "O"(for _other_), guys anything to harp on. You know that they can't come up with anything on there own:laugh::laugh::laugh:!


----------



## beachasinseashore

HI All you real pros at this. For a long time my trains sat waiting to get out of the boxes. Military housing is not noted for extra room for trains.Well now we have a big house with a down stairs room that I share with the wife and her sewing stuff. The wife's boys built a table for me that is shaped like a G. It is 18 ft. Long and each arm 10ft. so that there is lots of room to build and grow. I am excited about this. I am using the S-Trax system with some extra AF switch units.
I look forward to sharing we this group.


----------



## tjcruiser

Tim,

Is that four bridges I see in your pic? One with the Erector truss, three without ??? Hard to tell from the photo angles.

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser

Uhhh ... now that I'm re-reading your earlier post, I guess you already said that. Sorry ... long/busy day on my end.

Nice effort incorporating and Erector bridge into the Gilbert AF theme. I like it.

TJ


----------



## Reckers

The only good thing about work, Tim, is that I actually get paid for reading your posts!


----------



## Stillakid

*comment boxes??*

*Timboy*, when you wake up from your "controlled substance, induced nap", could you tell me where the comment boxes that were on the bottom of your blog went? Golly Jeez, now I can't share my opinion with you

Here's a question for you and for the other *American Flyer Guys.* I have several 400 series, tin cars with the *o*ther sized trucks. I also have several 700 series cars that are tin also, but they have "S" trucks. Since the 400 & 700 series is identical in scale, what do you think about the 400 series being converted to "S?"

And yes, I do know that they are my trains and I can do as I please:laugh:


----------



## Reckers

Stillakid said:


> *Timboy*, when you wake up from your "controlled substance, induced nap", could you tell me where the comment boxes that were on the bottom of your blog went? Golly Jeez, now I can't share my opinion with you
> 
> Here's a question for you and for the other *American Flyer Guys.* I have several 400 series, tin cars with the *o*ther sized trucks. I also have several 700 series cars that are tin also, but they have "S" trucks. Since the 400 & 700 series is identical in scale, what do you think about the 400 series being converted to "S?"
> 
> And yes, I do know that they are my trains and I can do as I please:laugh:



I think you have two choices: convert 'em and run 'em, or build a shelf to display them. Perhaps the best decision would be to build the shelf and display them until you make up your mind to run them?


----------



## tjcruiser

Convert the O ??? Ohhh noooooOOOOOOO! Help, help!


----------



## Stillakid

*Looking Good!*

Nice work *Timboy*!
Tell the truth, you were spreading glue on your fingers and sniffing for a High!


----------



## tjcruiser

Wow! Those deck bridges really popped to life. Fabulous!

Make sure you get your fingers unglued by tomorrow ... wouldn't want anything to prevent filling up on turkey and the fixins'!

TJ


----------



## SkyArcher

Stillakid said:


> *Timboy*, when you wake up from your "controlled substance, induced nap", could you tell me where the comment boxes that were on the bottom of your blog went? Golly Jeez, now I can't share my opinion with you
> 
> Here's a question for you and for the other *American Flyer Guys.* I have several 400 series, tin cars with the *o*ther sized trucks. I also have several 700 series cars that are tin also, but they have "S" trucks. Since the 400 & 700 series is identical in scale, what do you think about the 400 series being converted to "S?"
> 
> And yes, I do know that they are my trains and I can do as I please:laugh:


I was thinking the "o"ther way around. 6** series cars are more common than the 4** series cars so what if I took a S-scale crane car and made it into O gauge?


----------



## tjcruiser

SkyArcher said:


> so what if I took a S-scale crane car and made it into O gauge?


Charles Darwin would be pleased. Natural order of evolution. Survival of the fittest. Order out of chaos. :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man

SkyArcher said:


> I was thinking the "o"ther way around. 6** series cars are more common than the 4** series cars so what if I took a S-scale crane car and made it into O gauge?


GO for it. Do you want me to send you the aliens?


Corny video but it was switched.
The evil Raileins, landing in a train yard in NJ, have unleashed a fiendish plot to transform S gage railcars to 027.


----------



## Big Ed

I was waiting for the car to disintegrate or melt.:laugh:


----------



## T-Man

LOL Melt! My plan was not to incite a riot of the S scale!

Maybe I should of had the dogs bark more.
It's one gondola B&M doesn't have.


----------



## Big Ed

T-Man said:


> LOL Melt! My plan was not to incite a riot of the S scale!
> 
> Maybe I should of had the dogs bark more.
> It's one gondola B&M doesn't have.



I have my sound off all the time.hwell:


----------



## Stillakid

*Riot?................*

T-Man, we would never "Riot!" We are used to the, "Envy", exhibited by those that don't have the pleasure of seeing their engines and cars traveling on the realistic "2 Rail" system

Your, "Aliens", came down, hoping to upset the, "Natural Balance" of the universe, but though they may suceed in your home, will never overthrow our "Kingdom!":laugh::laugh:

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!


----------



## SkyArcher

Neat video but alas I don't have any work for your aliens. Scrubbing track maybe....

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## tjcruiser

Need to set up E-Verify over at T-Man's house ...


----------



## Stillakid

*Lakeside Property Sales???????????*

*Timboy*, very nice! In all honesty, I was skeptical as to how you would tie the different areas together. After seeing what you've accomplished, I'm in Awe, and :worshippy::worshippy::worshippy: to your mastery!

Jim


----------



## tjcruiser

Wilford Brimley would be very, very proud of your Oatmeal work! (We are, too, of course!)

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser

Alright, Tim ... be honest ...

Do you have a couple of migrant day workers on your payroll? The "landscaping type" ???

No way are you doing all that that quickly on your own, right?

TJ


----------



## Reckers

Your rate of progress is really remarkable, Tim. That oatmeal must have speed in it! You're like marsupials....they're fast!


----------



## Reckers

Just in case that last one was too obscure...*L*...check this out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xKXbOVbAvE


----------



## tjcruiser

Reck ... hilarious link ... Frankenstein ... marsupials ... "all of his thoughts are completely unconnected!"


----------



## tjcruiser

"I want to maintain my pace of one 8-9 foot section a week."



Look! Down in basement! Is it a bird? Is it a plane? Nooo ... It's SUPER TIM! Faster than a speeding bullet. More powerful than a locomotive. Able to create whole worlds in just matter of days!

Very impressive, Tim ... excellent work, as usual.

TJ


----------



## Stillakid

*Taking orders?*

*Timboy*, while you're in the shop, I'm thinking that *Reckers* and *I* need around 600 pcs of *"Timboy Ties"*, and a couple of 5 gal buckets of your *"Special"* oatmeal
We'd also appreciate that when you send them, you would also send your *work crews!:laugh:*

*BTW*, nice work! I can't wait for you to finish. It will be such a treat seeing the plan when it all comes together! It will almost be as enjoyable, as when you decide to *take it apart* a week after you finish and *start all over again!!!!!!*

Did you see where *big ed* wants an "S", Cow-on-Track? Why would big ed want something made by Gilbert? Could it be because he can't get it made by the "other" company?
*:lol_hitting:*


----------



## tjcruiser

Tim,

"Forced perspective", huh? Tapered road with tiny N in background, huh? ...

How about continuing the taper in the other direction, and putting some O TRAINS in the foreground?!? Yeah ... that's the ticket ...

(Layout development looks fabulous, by the way ... great work.)

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser

It's in the mail ...

C.O.D. 

TJ


----------



## Reckers

Stillakid said:


> *Timboy*, while you're in the shop, I'm thinking that *Reckers* and *I* need around 600 pcs of *"Timboy Ties"*, and a couple of 5 gal buckets of your *"Special"* oatmeal
> We'd also appreciate that when you send them, you would also send your *work crews!:laugh:*
> 
> *BTW*, nice work! I can't wait for you to finish. It will be such a treat seeing the plan when it all comes together! It will almost be as enjoyable, as when you decide to *take it apart* a week after you finish and *start all over again!!!!!!*
> 
> Did you see where *big ed* wants an "S", Cow-on-Track? Why would big ed want something made by Gilbert? Could it be because he can't get it made by the "other" company?
> *:lol_hitting:*


It's because Ed is a romantic. I've seen Jesery women on that tv show, and in comparison, that cow is brilliant and damned good-looking!


----------



## tjcruiser

OMG ...

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Stillakid

*Nothing Forced Here!*

Timboy, it looks great! I step back, and you feel as though you're looking off into the distance. I like it!:thumbsup:

When are you going to post some pics of all your engines? appears you have some good pullers

Looking forward to the tutorial on your, "vegetation mats!"

Regards,
Jim


----------



## tjcruiser

Well done, Tim ... you are just CRUISIN' through this layout. Speedy Gonzales!

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser

Tim,

I like the grass mat step-through. Simple, really, but with great results. I think the thing you have going for you (compared to me, at least), is that you're not afraid to work in volume ... large volume scenery materials ... big tubs of glue, giant mounds of oatmeal, etc.

A bit daunting when I think about it, as I dabble with an 8 oz. bottle of Elmer's when gluing down bushes on my layout. But there's something definitely to be said for your "bulk building" philosophy and results. Ger 'er done ... fer real!

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser

Tim,

I think I'm gonna start saying just "Ditto" ... as in "beautiful; very realistic; impeccable scenery craftsmanship; etc." You get the point ... "Ditto".

That said, almost all of your recent project threads have been showing zoomed-in, detailed sections. All nice, of course, but I'm loosing track of the large vantage, big picture. So ... consider this TJ's request ...

Can you please back yourself into a corner (literally, not figurativey!), stick your camera on a wide field of view, and snap some big picture an/or panorama type shots? I think it would be real treat for everyone here to see how the pieces are all tying together.

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser

Wow ... I had forgotten how grand that is. What can I say? Ditto ... ditto, ditto, ditto :thumbsup:


----------



## SkyArcher

WOW!! That is fantastic!! Someday my little layout wants to grow up to be just like yours!!


----------



## tjcruiser

I like the two-for-one fascia board tip!

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser

Tim,

An M&M mine! I LOVE it! Great idea, with tons of fun creativity. When you have it all finished, you should send some pics to the marketing guys at M&M ... could be the makings of a hit Superbowl commercial?!?

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser

I've long ago cashed in all my M&M holdings ... ever since they started coating them with all of those cutesy pastel colors. Too pansie looking for me. Give me a handful of good 'ol brown, red, and orange, and I'm happy. And straight chocolate, too ... none of this nut center stuff spiking up the impurities. And did you see what they're doing now?!?!? Pretzel centers! Pretzels! No miner friends of mine ever mixed pretzels into pure chocolate nuggets. No wonder the stock prices are in chaos.

You get a tight leash on that crowd, Tim ... Don't let 'em start talkin' about Unions, either. Work 'em hard, but be careful ... they're a tough bunch ... they won't be melting in your hands too easily.

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser

Tim,

The M&M mine looks fabulous ... but I don't yet see car-loads of chocolate treats running up to the surface. Get those worker bees working!

You really are moving along incredibly fast with this layout, with fabulous results, I'll say.

Enjoy your Christmas break, and we all look forward to your 2011 creations,

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser

Tim,

Nice "old" setup there ... longgggg trestle run, Royal Blue, Erector bridge ... cool stuff!

TJ


----------



## Stillakid

*Oh My!*

*Timboy*, is that a "Humpback" S I see on your old layout? Very Nice!!
Here's a picture of what I guess was a "kit-bashed" Humpback......... I'm really tempted to try this

View attachment 6305


----------



## Reckers

That camel-back is a beauty---bravo! I understand they were very unpopular with the crews, when they ran. Seems that, whenever a drive rod broke loose, it tended to come up through the cab floor under power---something that would definitely ruin your day!


----------



## Reckers

Timboy, I thought I'd take a sec to compliment you on your layout progress and the answers you've been giving recently on the O gauge site in the S scale section: very good information and it was presented well. Between packing to move, peak season at work and the holidays, I haven't had time to do much more than read hurriedly, but your layout looks great!


----------



## Stillakid

*Your, "Layouts!"*

Timboy, it boggles the mind that you would tear something so intricate and functional, to build another layout, even more complex

Those were some great layouts, and the new one, even more so!:thumbsup:

Have a safe and wonderful New Year

Jim


----------



## tjcruiser

Stillakid said:


> Timboy, it boggles the mind that you would tear something so intricate and functional, to build another layout, even more complex
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I couldn't agree more ... incredible!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Reckers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Between packing to move, peak season at work and the holidays, I haven't had time to do much more than read hurriedly, but your layout looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Reck ... have you found a new place to live, yet? Does it come with a basement? Is there truth to the rumor that you're gonna be camping out in Tim's basement empire for the foreseeable future?!?
> 
> Happy New Year to all!!!
> 
> TJ
Click to expand...


----------



## Reckers

Tim,

It looks like you have begun to post a serious threat. I tried to follow your link (I'm at work) and found the firewall will not let me go there!


----------



## Reckers

Tim,

Don't feel bad---I can still cut and paste on a new window, successfully. However, I now receive a warning that your blog is a gray area and reminds me not to post any information about technology, etc. I have to do the same to get into the O gauge forums. 
As for being productive at work, this is the slowest time of the year. Whereas in Oct-Nov I was struggling to find time to read the site, now I can post endless drivel and still keep up at work. Life is good!


----------



## Stillakid

*Nice work...............*

As always, your, "Basket Weaving Skills" are second to none:thumbsup:
It appears as though you're approaching the end point of this layout. Kinda makes me sad, knowing that you will have so much more "free time!":laugh::laugh::laugh:
I guess you'll just have to turn your attention and energy towards making the "O-Boys" understand the brilliance of your wit

Reckers, any news on a new, "Man-Cave?"

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Reckers

Not a word, Jim, but thank you for asking. Right now, I'm creating a mountain of boxes in the basement in preparation for moving. I seem to have amassed an absurd amount of basement stuff, ranging from lil parts cabinets to a half-dozen small propane cylinders and 4 or 5 fire extinguishers. I hope to finish packing the basement this coming weekend and then, it's time to dismantle two tables and a bandsaw.

The girlfriend is going crazy over my lack of interest in looking at places to move to. She hates things being out of her control, so she started looking on line in early December. I tend to be more laid-back about it; my perspective is that we'll choose the best of the available choices when the time comes, so why bother, now? The in-betweener is that we'll start actually looking at places around January 23rd. Still too early, but that will calm her down. We'll take the Sunday paper and, when she gets off work that Sunday, go look at anything that's promising. Until then, I keep packing!


----------



## tjcruiser

Tim -- Excellent basketweaving work ... again. Like Jim, I'm kinda sad to see this layout construction project winding down. However ...

That's when the "Timboy's Talents Road Show" should begin ... first to Reck's new digs (wherever they may be), and then on from there!

Reck -- Gotta keep the GF happy, I guess ... hopefully, a nice home/apt will materialize, complete with lots of basement space.

Oh ... and as for O-guy wit ... I'd like to think us o-guys are cruising on a higher plane ... 

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser

Dohh ... 

Uhh ... errr ... how about a higher plane on a higher plain?!?


----------



## Reckers

TJ, thanks for the support, but I'm not worried. When you run S scale, perfection just naturally drops into your lap: we'll get a good place. Besides, the kitchen on the current place is waaaay too small!


----------



## Reckers

Timboy said:


> Reck: Wah-Wah-Wah! My blog is a grey area! Wah-Wah-Wah!
> 
> I've noticed that my blog counter takes big hits from 8-4; during work time. From 4-7 must be commuter, errand and dinner time 'cuz it doesn't take many hits then. One would think that 7-10 would be prime hit time, but not so. No one is at work then. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Kid: Not quite sure that the "O" Guys are capable of "getting" my wit.  :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:



Tim, forgive me, but you seem to be suggesting that the majority of those who read your blog do so because they are paid to.  I'm sure all those O guys are reading you in the evenings, though!


----------



## Reckers

I think you're doing a fine job, Tim! It's a daunting task to do S scale-level, precision work and then present your discussion in monosyllabic format for your evening readers!:appl:


----------



## tjcruiser

Tim,

The day computer monitors are all 3D is the day I give up the train hobby, and take to surfing on those _other_ recreational websites!



TJ


----------



## Reckers

tjcruiser said:


> Tim,
> 
> The day computer monitors are all 3D is the day I give up the train hobby, and take to surfing on those _other_ recreational websites!
> 
> 
> 
> TJ


Hmmmmm.....would that be a panoramic, 3-D popup of Miss October????:laugh:


----------



## Reckers

*LOL* Apparently, I don't know him nearly as well as you do! In a manly way, of course...with manly men.


----------



## tjcruiser

Don't tell my wife, but I'd really like all of my calendars to have photos of TRAINS on them! 

TJ


----------



## Reckers

And who was the young Miss you happed?


----------



## Reckers

That would be considered bad form----you bein' a damsel and all!


----------



## tjcruiser

Tim,

Re: your ladder slip ... you can sue the ladder company, you know ...

In the "crazy but true lawsuits" department: A guy was working on his barn and happened to prop up his ladder in a pile of manure. While he was climbing, the foot of the ladder sank into the manure, leaned over, and the guy was tossed off, injuring himself. So, what did he do? He sued the ladder company. Why? Because the ladder didn't contain a safety label that explicitly said, "Don't place the ladder in a pile of manure." Shockingly, he won the case ... the ladder company was found liable.

Go figure ... only in America ...

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

Timboy said:


> Dang it! I hate it when my slip shows! Are my seams straight?
> 
> Anyway, thanks for caring, guys! Oh, don't worry. I didn't get any more hurt that when I took a hit from a foul tip that the catcher didn't catch. Thank goodness I'm still calloused up from all my cage fighting days! :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> I don't suspect any of you will actually see note this until work time on Monday, so I can say whatever I want right now and delete it on Sunday evening!



now you can't delete it?
I just made it a sticky by posting .......it is here for eternity.:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser

Tim,

(You asked ...)

The "egg" side does look round and unnatural to me. I agree with your thoughts to add more rock outcroppings and incorporate some jagged cliffs and perhaps small rock slides to its face.

I do like the contouring around the corner ... reminds me of one of the rocky hills we drive by in the White Mtns of NH ... there's a section where a whole section of a small mountain has sheared off leaving a dead-vertical jagged face (up high), and a massive pile of boulders and rubble down low.










TJ


----------



## tjcruiser

I see! You're on the right track here, I think.

And, without a doubt, you are the fastest layout builder I've ever seen. Pan that camera around, and let me see the 7 guys you have working on your staff, will ya'?!?

TJ


----------



## T-Man

Timboy
You are wasting your time.
Just have a class on it . Charge 60 bucks a student over a few weekends and have them do your layout. I see but I just don't believe the change and ask "How does he do it?" Then you tube it so we don't have to pay.


----------



## tjcruiser

Tim,

Too funny! Great captions on your blog. Did you see that one coming, or was it a big surprise?

Nothin' a little contained direction explosive can't fix!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Stillakid

*couplers........*

It would be great if you posted your coupler, "How To!"
Can't wait to see some videos of your lay-out in action!

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Timboy

Hi Jim:

I did that "how to". It can be seen at: http://timmysamericanflyertrains.blogspot.com/

Regards,
Timboy


----------



## Stillakid

*coupler modification......*

Timboy, great tip on modifying the link coupler. I can see where it would hold better and be less likely to slip!

Thanks!
Jim


----------



## Timboy

Jim:

Thanks. It really does work. One more thought on linkers. Generally, linker consists need to be a little shorter than knuckle consists. Even if the linker cars have truck weights, they don't seem to track quite as well in a long string as knuckle cars do. Generally. There are exceptions, no doubt. Since my RR is a one-scale mile long branch line, my train consists are short anyway; 4-6 cars max.
I hope this information is useful to fellow S-Gaugers.

Regards,
Timboy


----------



## Stillakid

Timboy, thanks for the heads up!
Could that be why I've had problems taking longer(7-8 cars) consists thru the 720 switchs? 
Regards,
Jim


----------



## Timboy

Jim:

Could be. Try it with one car and add a car with every successful run-through. See where the limit is and then you will know. Easy experiment to do. I would be interested in what you find. It could be of benefit to fellow S-Gaugers as well!

Regards,
Timboy


----------



## Timboy

Hey everyone!

I just had my first clean run-through this afternoon. No derailments of any kind and no break-aways! WOO-HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! I added 6 grams of weight to the front pilot on my linker K5 and made some adjustments to some out-of-gauge track sections. Next up will be to add additional drop-down feeder wires to even out the track voltage a little better.

If you are new to this forum or this thread, you can access my blog at:

http://timmysamericanflyertrains.blogspot.com/

I usually do not post pics of my progress on this forum. I belong to 4 S-Gauge forums. It takes dedication to keep my blog site updated with pics and details. I simply do not want to take the time to post all the info and pics on each and every forum. Instead, I keep my blog site updated and tease you with a link to it here. Sorry, but I really must stick to that - for the most part. Thanks for understanding and I hope the info in my blog is beneficial to fellow S-Gaugers, whether you are interested in vintage, hi-rail or fine-scale.

Regards,

Timboy


----------



## kursplat

Timboy said:


> I usually do not post pics of my progress on this forum...


 i think the way you do it is fine. makes for a nice presentation and it's easy to let everyone know of the updates.
great set up too :thumbsup:


----------



## tooter

Hey Tim, 

Just looked at the videos of your S layout 
and it's absolutely *beautiful*. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Was that an *Erector Set* trestle bridge?  
I haven't seen those familiar girders since I was kid. 

Greg


----------



## Timboy

Hey Fellow S-Gaugers!

I just had my first successful run-through with two vintage American Flyer trains at the same time. Sure, there were bumps and bruises, but no fatalities! I am probably 2 weeks away from a series of videos showing them running through the one scale mile of branch line. More work to do installing additional drop-down feeder wires and wiring up accessories. When all that is done, I will consider that I have a BASIC American Flyer model RR in operation. There will be years of upgrades to follow and if I have good stuff to share along the way, you know I will...

Regards,
Timboy


----------



## Reckers

Tim,

Ten years from now, I hope to be following in your footsteps!:worshippy::worshippy::worshippy:


----------



## Timboy

Hello Everyone!

I'm in the middle of some very boring under-the-table shenanigans (wiring). I thought this might be a good place to do a pictorial recap of what I have built so far. It's not near done, but some basic scenery and stuff is in place and - as we all know - most importantly of all, I CAN RUN 'EM! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

If you want to take a peek, Erector Set bridges and all, you can see those pics at: 

http://timmysamericanflyertrains.blogspot.com/

Regards,

Timboy


----------



## Reckers

Hey, Timboy! Tell me what you've been dong to alter your couplers? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Timboy

Reckers:

Here we go! 

I like the look of vintage Flyer linker couplers. I think it is the only vintage way to couple passenger cars because the spacing of the cars is much closer than the knuckle couplers can do. But a lot of guys don't like linkers because of the problems they present. Sigh. Linker couplers are so misunderstood. Sigh. Here is how I adjust and modify the ones on my fleet to operate more reliably.

1) The linker must rotate up and down freely and I mean freely. If it doesn't, then touch a hot soldering iron to the bar head and wiggle the linker until it is free. Don't melt it! Clean off any oxidation or mold-release agent that has rendered with 91% alcohol and/or a hair dryer set on high. Careful of the paint!

2) Adjust the linker so that it rides just a tad above the track rail.










3) Adjust the linker bar to be level










4) Now comes a little Timboy Magic! A typical linker has a straight edge at it's notch. I use a small, round jeweler's file to back-cut a groove at the base of the notch on the linker. That notch creates a hook which couples to the adjacent linker bar more firmly.










Can you see it? After I made this simple "magical" modification, I have not had any linker break-aways! Since it is a permanent modification, I would not recommend it for a shelf queen, but golly gee whiz - you wouldn't be running a shelf queen anyway!     

Regards,
Timboy, An S-Gauge Enthusiast


----------



## Reckers

So, what you did was take a vertical tooth, and turn it into a claw? A talon? You turned your bovine passenger car into a carnivore?


----------



## Stillakid

*755 Talking Station.....*

That video that T-Man posted was great! I liked how the freight consist stopped at the station. Must be picking up "Hobo's!":laugh::laugh::laugh:

Question- I have 3-970, Walking Brakeman cars. Two are fairly quiet, the other, noisey. I've checked over every adjustment, and short of turning it down all the way(no brakeman movement), I can't stop the noise. Any suggestions?


----------



## Timboy

Reckers:

Well, the linker notch was cut to have a straight vertical edge. My undercut puts what I like to refer to as a "hook" in it. When the notch is vertically straight, it can slide up over the adjacent linker bar. With my "hook", it can't so much. Truthfully, I'm amazed at the difference those several well-placed file strokes make!

Kid: Some guys will use a small, 4-amp rectifier available at Radio Shack, among other places. They say that it has the effect of quieting the solenoid down. Apparently, the solenoid is energized by the 60 cycle per second pulse of the current. It's the alternating that makes it buzz. With DC, there is no - or at least minimal - alternating. I don't think rectified AC to DC has a flat line. That would take a battery to produce. But flat enough for AC Gilbert trains to use cleanly. OBTW, the rectifier goes inside the car, unless you run your trains on DC track voltage and if you do, then you shouldn't need an additional one inside the car. 

Hope this helps fellow S-Gaugers!

Timboy


----------



## Stillakid

*Rectifier Install?*

Okay, but how about some insight on installing. I'm "Electronically Challenged!":laugh:


----------



## Reckers

That's simple, Jim. You put the car in a box with a $10 bill and mail it to Timboy!


----------



## Stillakid

Why not you? I bet you could do it!


----------



## Timboy

We had an 11-hour power outage.

Kid: It's simple. Just pack up the car and send it to me...

Get one of those 4-amp rectifiers at the Shack that have a hole in the middle. You can use that hole to either bolt the rectifier to the chassis or use a piece of carpet tape to affix it to the chassis. See what an 11-hour power outage does to me? I just used the word "affix". Take the leads from the trucks to the "AC" leads on the rectifier. Take the "+" and "-" leads from the rectifier to the solenoid. I think it is called, "wiring in series".

Hope this is of help to all S-Gaugers with a similar problem!

Regards,
Timboy


----------



## Reckers

Stillakid said:


> Why not you? I bet you could do it!


Jim, I'll pretend I could and just answer "But all my stuff is boxed up."


----------



## Reckers

Timboy said:


> We had an 11-hour power outage.
> 
> Kid: It's simple. Just pack up the car and send it to me...
> 
> Get one of those 4-amp rectifiers at the Shack that have a hole in the middle. You can use that hole to either bolt the rectifier to the chassis or use a piece of carpet tape to affix it to the chassis. See what an 11-hour power outage does to me? I just used the word "affix". Take the leads from the trucks to the "AC" leads on the rectifier. Take the "+" and "-" leads from the rectifier to the solenoid. I think it is called, "wiring in series".
> 
> Hope this is of help to all S-Gaugers with a similar problem!
> 
> Regards,
> Timboy


Tim, please remember we may have some of...those...visitors here. Single-syllable words only!:laugh:


----------



## Timboy

Reckers:

You were awarded the honorary title of "King" on this Forum. I contend that there is an equal or better title for you: "Mr. Muciledge". You are the "glue" that binds our little band of ne're-do-well S-Gauge builders, collectors and operators - or the S-Gauge BCO's. All hail Mr. Muciledge!!!!!!!!! :appl::appl::appl::appl:

Regards,
Timboy, An S-Gauge BCO


----------



## Timboy

Hi Everyone!

Getting strong now. Wont' be long now. Wait a minute! Wasn't that the tagline from Rocky? Well, it is also the tagline for MEEEEEEEEEEEEE - or at least my new layout. They are running better every day and I am finding new ways to make them run even better every day.

http://timmysamericanflyertrains.blogspot.com/

Regards,
Timboy


----------



## Reckers

Timboy said:


> Reckers:
> 
> You were awarded the honorary title of "King" on this Forum. I contend that there is an equal or better title for you: "Mr. Muciledge". You are the "glue" that binds our little band of ne're-do-well S-Gauge builders, collectors and operators - or the S-Gauge BCO's. All hail Mr. Muciledge!!!!!!!!! :appl::appl::appl::appl:
> 
> Regards,
> Timboy, An S-Gauge BCO


Timboy,

Thank you for your kind words, and let me add that I'm grateful you chose "Mucelage" over "Snot"! That said, I believe I am finally on the verge of a new Mancave. I sign a lease Monday afternoon, if everything goes right, and take possession March 1st!


----------



## Stillakid

Len, is it a "Upper or Lower" level "Man Cave?" 
Will you have enough room for all of your tools as well?
Glad you've found a home. I was worried about you trying to live with Timboy!

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Timboy

Hi Everyone!

I don't know if I mentioned this ever before, but I just made a new post on my blog to show how I enhance the electrical pick-up of my steamer trucks. If you would like to take a look at the two techniques I use, please visit:

http://timmysamericanflyertrains.blogspot.com/

I hope this info is of help to S-Guage enthusiasts!

Regards,

Timboy, An S-Gauge Enthusiast


----------



## tjcruiser

Reck, etc.

I moved several posts above regarding your new home digs to the new "Reckers has moved" thread that Tim created ... your own, dedicated "show us the new mancave" thread, so to speak!

Hope you don't mind the consolidation ...

TJ


----------



## Reckers

Teej, that was a good idea. Tim's thread is very useful to us all, and keeping it's integrity makes good sense. Thank you for doing that.


----------



## Timboy

Hi Everyone!

Just a little update here. I'm finishing up with installing the accessories. I have another #620 track trip I want to wire into a Whistling Billboard. I'll run the base post wire through an on/off switch so I can turn the dang thing off when I want. lol I also installed a Semaphore with two pressure track trips; again going through an on/off switch. I'll probably pick up some small lamps at Radio Shack and use them for illumination inside some buildings. A video or three is getting closer!

http://timmysamericanflyertrains.blogspot.com/

Regards,
Timboy, A Resident S-Gauger


----------



## Timboy

Hi Everyone!

Since a lot of people have asked me just exactly what my "oatmeal" recipe was, I decided that is was time to publish it, so that is my blog post for today. I hope it will be useful to future S-Gauge builders.

http://timmysamericanflyertrains.blogspot.com/

Regards,

Timboy, An S-Gauge Enthusiast


----------



## Reckers

That's kind of you to post it, Tim; I'm sure a lot of people will want to save that recipe for later reference. Incidentally, have you considered a Maple Sugar or Banana Bread variation on the recipe? I'd love smelling Banana Bread when I'm running my trains!


----------



## Timboy

Hey Everyone!

Just a quick whistle-stop here. I found out that I can run three trains at the same time with the use of one Semaphore to keep them properly separated. I did a test video and determined that I need a better light source, so I am probably going to do some track lighting. My layout isn't conventional by any of today's standards. It's maturing into a loop-running (gasp!) display layout, as opposed to a vintage 1950's cluttered toy train layout.

Regards,

Timboy, An American Flyer Enthusiast


----------



## Reckers

Any layout where the trains run with each other and without running into each other is a good layout!


----------



## Timboy

Hi Everyone!

Well, it looks like this Forum has gone toes-up again!

I had some maintenance issues to deal with on my fledgling RR. Specifically:

I had to replace a 6' section of curved track today. When I hand-laid it, I knew I would have to replace it someday and it turned out to be sooner, rather than later. In general, I'm not real happy with my hand-spiked track using short, vintage rails. It's proving to be unstable as to gauge and I think it will only get worse as the weather changes. True, I could spike down the rails at every tie, but that is quite tedious. All-in-all, I gotta say that the appearance of the hand-spiked track is not appreciably better than sectional track, once the sectional track is fortified with added wooden ties and ballasted. I don't think the appearance of the hand-laid track is better enough to justify all the effort it takes to lay it down. So, I'll pick up a box of junk track at York and use that to slowly replace the hand-spiked track with re-bent sectional track. An upgrade to Gargraves would be nice, but expensive; especially when you consider all the cork roadbed I would need!

I also went around and did a lot of paint touch-ups to my "oatmeal". Now that it is fully cured, there have been cracks opened up that need colored in. No big deal. Actually, it was a good opportunity to add some color to areas that I thought were a little drab anyway.

Well, real RR's have on-going maintenance and so does my hirail RR! I wonder what future maintenance projects will entail. We'll find out soon enough!

http://timmysamericanflyertrains.blogspot.com/

Regards,

Timboy, The American Flyer Nerd


----------



## Stillakid

*Say it isn't so!!!*

Timboy, I could always send you all that "wonderful" track that I have sitting in a box. It already has the ties, and it's "S":laugh::laugh::laugh:

BTW, when you click on "How To Build A Mountain", you get the "Vegetation Mat", how to. Could you fix that while you're fixing everything else?:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Timboy

Jim:

My bad! :retard: Done! Thanks for your beta-testing! :appl: Check is in the mail, so you can go ahead and send all that track. :smokin:

Regards,
Timboy, The American Flyer Knucklehead


----------



## Reckers

Tim, I ended up buying about 200 black plastic ties to supplement the original sheet-metal ties. I believe Stillakid found a source for wooden ones, too, and both sources are somewhere in the S scale threads.


----------



## Timboy

Reckers:

Thanks! That may benefit a lot of people. In my case, I make my own from cedar that I buy at Homey D's. I have a Delta planer, a nice tablesaw, chopsaw and bandsaw. So - while it is a bit tedious to crank them out - it is still very doable for me. After they are cross-cut to length, I place them in a triple plastic bag and pour just enough Ebony stain over them that when I tumble them, they are nicely coated without too much runoff. They I spread them out on an old piece of plywood (preferably outside) to dry. My track it all laid with them as fillers and still I have a good supply for future needs.

Thanks again.

Regards,
Timboy, An American Flyer Enthusiast


----------



## Stillakid

*Make Your Own!!!*

Timboy, make sure you save all the sawdust for reckers. He can use it as a mix with his coffe grounds. Give him a "Just Tilled Look!":laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Timboy

Jim:

I don't want to get into trouble with Juan Valdez! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Reckers:

OBTW; 200 wooden ties would be about 20% of the amount I needed. I could call that a "start". :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Timboy

Hello again!

I took a short test video of my new layout and uploaded it to YouTube. It is short and to the point. No long intro; no intensive editing. It shows two trains running around most of my layout.

Here is a link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYWJtyLdvTU

And of course, my blog: http://timmysamericanflyertrains.blogspot.com/

Regards,

Timboy, An American Flyer Nerd


----------



## Timboy

Hi Everyone!

Someone asked my how I built my deck bridges. I posted a how-to on my blog. My deck bridges are all built now, so I couldn't go from start-to-finish, but I tried to pose a few pics of how I did it and all the details necessary.

Here is a link to that post on my blog:
http://timmysamericanflyertrains.blogspot.com/

Regards,
Timboy, An American Flyer Nerd


----------



## Timboy

Hi Everyone!

This morning I tried my hand at painting some distant hills as a backdrop to hills in the foreground. I found it very difficult to connect the two distances.

Here is what I ended up with:

http://timmysamericanflyertrains.blogspot.com/

Regards,

Timboy, The American Flyer Nerd


----------



## Stillakid

Timboy, looks pretty darned good. Not saying you're Michaelangelo, but I like it


----------



## Timboy

Jim:

Thanks! I'll take it!

You've probably seen my videos by now, but I thought it wouldn't hurt to embed one here: Seems I can't embed a YouTube video. All I can do it put a link here.

Three Train Operations

Timboy


----------



## Stillakid

*Videos...........*

Timboy, watching the video, hearing that mechanical chugging, doesn't get much better than that

But about that diesel horn................ Don't you have whistling billboards? :laugh::laugh:

Watched the part 3 w/log loader:thumbsup::thumbsup: Need to find one of those

All-in-all, I'm thinking that you're having way to much fun!!!!

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Timboy

Thanks Jim! 

I'm about done building on that RR for this train season. After working on it almost full time since May, I need to find something else to do a while - preferably outside!

That diesel horn is pretty much typical of the Gilbert diesel billboard sound. Pretty sick, but it's the only diesel sound I have. It's on a track trip. I do have two whistling billboards. I should put one of them on a trip. They sound a LOT better!

Regards,
Timboy, An American Flyer Nerd


----------



## Timboy

Hi Everyone!

I started a rehab project on The Silver Bullet. I acquired one in distress. If you would like to follow along on this project, I created a new post dedicated to it on my blog at:

http://timmysamericanflyertrains.blogspot.com/

Regards,

Timboy, The American Flyer Nerd


----------



## Timboy

Hi Everyone!

I have a post on my blog dedicated to the rehab of a basket-case Silver Bullet. I'm pleased with the results so far. Still some more to do, but I took a few pics of where it stands right now. There is also a show & tell of how I did the rehab.

http://timmysamericanflyertrains.blogspot.com/

Regards,

Timboy, The American Flyer Nerd


----------



## Stillakid

*Nice!!!*

Timboy, looks real good. At times, I wish I could pull out all my reversing units and just go straight.:laugh:

I have one of those pickups that came in a grab-bag of parts. Wouldn't they do a much better job of assuring contact at all times? It seems like all of the trucks on my tenders are "off" a tad, enough to cause the reversing units to sometimes switch on their own. Who sells the repro parts?

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Timboy

Hi Jim,

I imagine Portlines would carry them. I bought a pair at York last October. Now, I just make them from a small piece of tin. It isn't terribly difficult, but it is important to find knuckle trucks with the slot cut into them to receive the tab on the end of the slider. Installing diesel shoe box sliders onto sheet-metal trucks is easy as well. I carefully drill tiny holes to line up with the tabs on the shoe boxes. Then I cut the tabs down to about 1/2 their width and get them into those holes and bend them over. Nice and secure with minimal alteration to the truck. I will not run any type of loco without some type of slider. So, if they don't come equipped with them, I make the alteration.

Regards,
Timboy


----------



## Timboy

Hi Fellow S-Gaugers!

I wrote out a post on my blog about some cleaning tips, tricks and techniques that I feel has merit. A while ago, Reckers made a passionate plea for keeping track and trains clean as a technique for making them run better. That plea was not lost on me and I developed a standard that I wish to promote.

Here is a link to that post on my blog:

http://timmysamericanflyertrains.blogspot.com/2011/03/timboys-tips-on-cleaning.html

I hope this information is of value to fellow S-Gaugers. If you can contribute to it and would like to see something added to this, I would love to do so and give credit where due.

Regards,
Timboy


----------



## Reckers

Tim,

Nice job! I think the most discouraging thing people run into when they take an interest in the older equipement is that it's unreliable. I consider that to be a fair criticism, in most cases, but they don't understand that 60 years of accumulated crud will cause anything to run poorly---even S scale stuff. Having a well-illustrated, well-explained website to refer to can bring most of it back to like-new condition. Thank you for taking the time to show people how it's done.


----------



## Timboy

Reckers:

I appreciate the standard you set for maintaining your fleet. I agree that our American Flyer trains can be unreliable. I've often wondered why that is and the best I can put my finger on as a reason or set of reasons are:


When they were engineered back in the 40's, they employed a then state-of-the art technology. Fastforward 60+ years to now. That much time in which they were run hard and put away wet has had it's accumulated effect. I know it sure has on ME!  At this point, the strict tolerances that were necessary for that technology to work when the piece was new is probably now very loose and sloppy; hence the unreliability. How can we at least in part mitigate that: by following Reckers Rules for Running a Retro Roster. I just made that up.  But seriously, I have bought into the concept that scrupulous cleanliness is indeed the key.

Regards,
Timboy, An Avid American Flyer Fan


----------



## Major

I completely agree with both Reckers and Tim Boy about keeping all wheels and track clean.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Before I run a locomotive or car all wheels are cleaned including the plastic ones. Axles lubricated, motor bearings oiled. All excess oil cleaned off. The track is cleaned at least once a week. I like to see no sparks at all coming from the wheels. Original flyer trains will still be running a hundred years from now, I doubt if any of the new stuff with electronics and all the bells and whistles will be!


----------



## Reckers

Major, that's a mighty good practice! Tim, if you keep all that Reckers stuff up, you're gonna convince people I can read 'n write 'n cypher!


----------



## Timboy

Major: It's PM, brother! You know it and I know it and even Reckers knows it. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh::laugh:

Reckers: Nah. Everybody already knows that cuz you've been spotted in Penciltucky down by the CE-ment pond practicing your cypherin'. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Major

Tim Boy be nice to Reckers! I lived in Kentucky twice back in 74 and again in 78-79,(Ft. Knox) Even met my wife there! I can assure you that they are not doing any cyphering down by the Ce-ment pond! They don't even know what pencils or ce-ment are But when it comes to adult beverages they are real smart:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers

Major, you're a man after my own heart! I say, set me down on the porch with a jug of shine and let the wimmins do the cyphering!

Incidentally, do you know why wedding dresses are most always white?

It's so the new dishwasher will match the refrigerator and stove.


----------



## Major

Reckers That is an outstanding response! I'll have to tell my wife that one after I lock up the guns and ammo:laugh::laugh::laugh:. She is a better shot than I am with the M-16 so I have to be careful The problem with Kentucky was too many of the counties were dry so when you take the tours of the whiskey plants you could not sample the products.


----------



## Timboy

Hi Guys:

I moved my blog. I tried to edit my posts above, but for some odd reason, I can't. Here is the new address:

http://americanflyertrainsarethebest.blogspot.com/

Regards,
Timboy


----------



## Reckers

Thanks for keeping us posted, Tim! I hope to be on line more after a couple more weeks and can talk to you more often.


----------



## Timboy

Hi Guys!

I had to rebuild a small section of my RR recently. I knew that section was going to be a problem when I built it because the double mainline tracks were laid badly and too closely together.

Here is a link to a page on my blog that I put together today showing the work I did:

http://americanflyertrainsarethebest.blogspot.com/

Regards,
Timboy


----------



## Major

Well your railroad is just like the 1 to1 scale layouts:laugh::laugh::laugh: Always making modifications when problems arise. Maybe you will have to raise the freight rates to your local inhabitants to pay for the right of way upgrades!


----------



## Reckers

Hey, guys! Nothing to add to the conversation---just came by to read up on the posts and say hi to everybody!


----------



## Timboy

Reckers:

I hope the move is going well! Isn't it almost time to get that okra crop in? lol


----------



## Timboy

Hi Guys:

A problem with my RR was that I could not unload packages on the upper track at Timboy Town. I solved it by building a Loading Platform on the other side of the tracks. Here is a link to see what I did:

http://americanflyertrainsarethebest.blogspot.com/

Regards,
Timboy


----------



## Stillakid

*Hey!*

Timboy, it wasn't me(you have anything for, "rope burn?")

Nice platform:thumbsup: Funny posting:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Regards,
"Jimmy"


----------



## Timboy

"Jimmy":
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Maybe John Allen would be proud right now! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Reportedly, on his RR he had a diesel salesman hanged. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Reckers

Only one?


----------



## Timboy

It's a start! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Reckers

And a good start, at that!


----------



## Timboy

Hi,

I have made improvements and additions to my American Flyer hirail layout.

To see what I've been up to lately on my RR, visit:

http://americanflyertrainsarethebest.blogspot.com/

Regards,
Timboy


----------



## Timboy

Hi Everyone!

Just a quick whistle stop here to let everyone know there have been several updates to my hirail RR during the past weeks. Look in "Projects, Improvements & Stuff", "Tips, Tricks & Techniques" and "My Videos" to see what's taken place.
OBTW, what's going on with everyone? This List has apparently gone dormant again! C'mon guys! Build something (anything!) and tell us all about it! lol

Regards,
Timboy


----------



## Major

Great upgrades Tim Boy! I also love your Blog Site. The new Hudson looks great and I completely understand why you selected a linker with traction tires. Some of the nice early cars were die cast or had die cast frames and that is a lot of weight for locomotives to pull without traction tires. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Reckers

I'm still around, Tim, and read almost every day. Unfortunately, my trains remain in their boxes until I get more settled. We're putting in the garden as the weather allows----rain is slowing things down, but we sprouted watermelon, canteloupe,okra and sunflowers indoors in trays. We planted too many, so my girlfriend decided to plant the extra (6" tall) sunflower seedlings in the front of the house, by the porch. Later, she was showing me how many she had left in the seedling tray. "Ah....honey...you have the wrong tray. You just planted watermelons all over the front of the house!"


----------



## Timboy

Major: Thanks! Love those linkers! I don't even own any knuckle coupler cars at present. Sure helps to keep me from spending my whole SS check on trains! lol

Reckers: I figured you were pretty busy. Funny story, tho! lol It's really not "train season" too much now anyway, although I am working on a change on my RR. I should have an update in a couple days. It's in a messy place right now. lol


----------



## Major

Reckers said:


> I'm still around, Tim, and read almost every day. Unfortunately, my trains remain in their boxes until I get more settled. We're putting in the garden as the weather allows----rain is slowing things down, but we sprouted watermelon, canteloupe,okra and sunflowers indoors in trays. We planted too many, so my girlfriend decided to plant the extra (6" tall) sunflower seedlings in the front of the house, by the porch. Later, she was showing me how many she had left in the seedling tray. "Ah....honey...you have the wrong tray. You just planted watermelons all over the front of the house!"


Watermelons you say!!!! When will they be ready to pick? I'll bring the barbecue and Adult beverages and we can sit back relax, eat and spit seeds:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Timboy

Major: I think as resourceful as Reckers is, he has his own "adult beverage" maker - or is in the process of building one that the Revenuers won't find. lol

I have updated my efforts on destroying Log Loader Mountain to build a more easily accessible station along my branch line. Here is a peek at the progress I have made so far:

http://timboysflyerprojects.blogspot.com/2011/04/log-loader-area-update.html


----------



## norgale

Damn Tim! Just been looking at some of your Youtube vids and you do have a beautiful layout. I love the long straightaways and you not only have one or two of them you have four or five. Nice work. Pete


----------



## Timboy

Hi Guys,

It's been a year since I tore down my old Flyer layout and began building my new one. I finally have it running well, with a lot of things for the trains to do. There will be additions, changes and upgrades as I go along and that is how it should be. I made a posting today about the steps I take to keep my vintage Flyer trains running well.

http://americanflyertrainsarethebest.blogspot.com/

Regards,
Timboy


----------



## Timboy

Fellow American Flyer Guys:

It's "train season" again and I am active, after completing a lot of home improvement, garden and furniture building projects during the warm weather months. This year, I am adding a yard to my vintage Flyer layout. It will measure 4X8. To see my progress so far, you are invited to visit:
http://americanflyertrainsarethebest.blogspot.com/

Regards,
Timboy


----------



## kursplat

love your layout


----------



## Major

I used cut down Pike master switches on one of the First Layouts I built when I was at Ft. Hood Texas. A Flyer Northern could even negotiate them because I kept the curve section short


----------



## Stillakid

Tim, great work on that switch! Just noticed that the Log Loader was moved-Duh!
Forward Only Yard sounds like a challenge!!


----------



## zero export

timboy, we go back to last year, I was the guy trading my super detailed N scale for my grandfathers American Flyer equipment.I did build the AF dept store layout, but the basement flooded....... so we start over... at any rate, I poured over your blog earlier, and your rants are just hilarious. I am guilty of some ( at least you man up to the eBay thing) but keep on training...............I look forward to it


----------



## Timboy

Guys:

I know that Pikemaster switches have been cut down for some time now. However, I believe that I am the first to publish a pic of a Pikemaster switch that has been cut down AND has had the narrow ties modified to resemble vintage post-war Flyer sectional track. Thanks for the info that a Northern can negotiate the cut-down curve, Major!

My "forward only" layout is evolving.     With the addition of the yard I am building, I will have to re-connect all the mechanical reverse units <sigh>. I'll probably lock them out when the train is built up and dispatched from the yard.

Good to see some activity on this forum!

-Timboy


----------



## Major

Interesting modification of Pike master switches Tim. I still have the modified pike master switches from that old Ft Hood layout but for that layout I mated the switches to brass flex track on fiber ties that must have dated to the late 40's or early 50's. I still have a switch made the same way from that time period. The rail was the same height as the pike master rail. It look good ballasted.


----------



## Timboy

Major:

I bet that DID look good. I believe that cut-down Pikemaster switches could work well with vintage Flyer rails that are spiked or glued down onto wooden ties the same width & thickness of the Pikemaster ties. The Pikemaster straight track sections could be used. Only the curves would need to be re-bent vintage Flyer rails spiked or glued down as I mentioned. Put it on cork roadbed and ballast it. Then create good scenery details and I believe the result would be a unique vintage Flyer layout with switches that look a LOT better than the bakelite switches. They would work more reliably as well, I believe. In my case, I am electrifying the actual frog point, so there is only a minuscule dead spot. That dead spot is the gap between rail and frog point. There are any number of ways to handle the change of frog polarity. 

-Timboy


----------



## Timboy

Fellow S Gaugers:

My yard is progressing slowly. I have 3 switches modified and installed, with 7 more needed. But it's starting to take on a basic vintage shape. To see my progress, you are invited to visit:

http://americanflyertrainsarethebest.blogspot.com/

Regards,
Timboy


----------



## sstlaure

Awesome layout Timboy....very impressive.


----------



## Stillakid

Timboy, you're quite the inovator! I wish I had your skill and your patience


----------



## norgale

Hi Tim;
Really nice layout you have there. I've always liked the S gauge trains as that's what my first train set was back in 1948. I have an American Models Amtrack set that I bought back in 1996 but have never had the space to set it up or build an s layout. Maybe someday I will.
You have a great website and I like all the links to other setups along with your videos. Lots of good info there. Thanks for posting all this and hope you continue to do so. Pete


----------



## Timboy

Hey Guys:

Triple lol!

I posted a couple pics of what I think is an interesting array of cut-down vintage Flyer switches that make up my yard. To see them and something else I'm thinking about, visit: http://americanflyertrainsarethebest.blogspot.com/

Look for the 10/30/2011 update at my blog site.

Regards,
Timboy, A Vintage American Flyer Guy


----------



## Reckers

Tim, I like what I see on the switches! Nice to hear from you, again.


----------



## Timboy

American Flyer Guys:

I have developed yet one more way to integrate old Pikemaster switches into a vintage Flyer layout that uses sectional track. To see all the pics and details, you are invited to visit my blog at:

http://americanflyertrainsarethebest.blogspot.com/

Regards,
Timboy


----------



## Reckers

Tim, I'm interested in your transformer-farm: it seems to indicate you may have isolated sections of your layout and are running each on it's own tranny---is that the case?




Timboy said:


> American Flyer Guys:
> 
> I have developed yet one more way to integrate old Pikemaster switches into a vintage Flyer layout that uses sectional track. To see all the pics and details, you are invited to visit my blog at:
> 
> http://americanflyertrainsarethebest.blogspot.com/
> 
> Regards,
> Timboy


----------



## Timboy

Hi Reckers,

Yes. That is correct. Since I don't use DCC, a central command would not be practical for me on the size of the RR that I have. I have found that many of my action accessories and action cars need help from that "big hand in the sky". Hence the need for local control, yard included. Here is a link on my blog that provides more details for my set-up:

http://timboysflyerprojects.blogspot.com/2010/08/my-track-power-plans_10.html


----------



## Reckers

Timboy said:


> Hi Reckers,
> 
> Yes. That is correct. Since I don't use DCC, a central command would not be practical for me on the size of the RR that I have. I have found that many of my action accessories and action cars need help from that "big hand in the sky". Hence the need for local control, yard included. Here is a link on my blog that provides more details for my set-up:
> 
> http://timboysflyerprojects.blogspot.com/2010/08/my-track-power-plans_10.html


I was glad to hear that, Tim---I'm doing much the same on a smaller scale. I love the idea of having several trains running at once, but wanted to drive them all myself instead of letting the 'puter do the driving. I'm going to have a 4-transformer arrangement using the larger trannies, and mount some smaller ones below to power the accessories separately. I just can't trust a computer when it comes to preventing train wrecks with AF equipment: it's not like I'm running O gauge and can afford the damage.


----------



## Timboy

Hey Flyer Guys:

My new yard is completed. There is a little track to ballast and a little debugging to do, but it is time to move on to the next project. If you have been following along, then you will NOT want to miss this! For the shocking pics and details, you are invited to visit:

http://americanflyertrainsarethebest.blogspot.com/

Regards,
Timboy, The Active Flyer Builder


----------



## Timboy

Hey Flyer Guys:

Follow me on Twitter: @TimboyTim. I just Tweeted the Radio Shack part numbers and Chuck Smith's wiring diagram for converting vintage Flyer locos from AC to DC. Otherwise, analogs are invited to visit: http://americanflyertrainsarethebest.blogspot.com/

Regards,
Timboy (Run Forest. Run)


----------



## cjbianchi

Hi--
Try Wahl Clipper oil That barbers use. It's a better conducter of electricity, and your loks won't lose as much friction.
Thanks CJB


----------



## Timboy

CJB,

lol


----------



## Stillakid

Tim, have you seen/read Tom Barkers book on repairing/maintaining American Flyers?
I'm thinking of buying the cd-rom version.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Timboy

Jim, 

That book got me going, but I think I sold it a while ago. I found a copy on eBay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Greenbergs-...el_RR_Trains&hash=item2a15dd4fc3#ht_500wt_715

I don't know if the above link will work cuz it's so long, but do a search on "repair" under "American Flyer" and you should find it.

I see that Amazon has some - FOR $85.00! YIKES!

Doug at Portlines has them for $20! Nice price! Here's the link:
http://www.portlines.com/books.htm

I would rather have the book in my hands instead of a CD, but at $19.95 - I think the CD is a good deal and well worth the price.

There is a Greenberg Show in Timmonium, MD on 12/3-4. You may be able to find a well-thumbed copy of one there for a reasonable price. I've been to that show on one occasion, when I happened to be in the area. I thought the layout displays were worth the price of admission themselves!

Good luck!
Timboy


----------



## Timboy

CJB,

You might be right about that. Micro-Mark advocates it's use and sells it. Here's a link: http://www.micromark.com/WAHL-CLIPPER-OIL-4-OZ,7877.html

Also, you may want to try some non-adhesive electrical conductive paste, if you can find it. Here is a link on a discussion of it a long time ago on the S-Trains List on Yahoo:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/S-Tra...ins&ST=&MM=contains&MT=cramolin&charset=UTF-8

If that link doesn't work, go here: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/S-Trains/messages
then do an advanced search for "Cramolin". Good luck trying to find some, though!

Regards,
Timboy


----------



## Stillakid

Thanks for the info Tim
I was on Barkers site and saw that Portlines is carrying the cd-rom. I'll be ordering one.

Regards,
Jim

BTW-picked up a 342DC this week. All the parts are there but it's rough! I also picked up a separate NPR Tender.


----------



## Reckers

Stillakid....look what's on it's way to me, right now!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170724609636?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Stillakid

*Sweet!*

So, are you going to strip it and paint it?
I have a shell that's stripped and primed. Wanna trade?

Here are the last three additions for me;

The tender for my 342AC project

A 325AC w/ Air Chime Whistle Tender

A 342DC (no Tender), 644 Crane, and a PRR S-I-T(piston type)

View attachment 12783


View attachment 12784


View attachment 12785


View attachment 12786


View attachment 12787


View attachment 12788


----------



## tjcruiser

Jim -- nice growing family!

"Air chime whistle" ? Is that sort of like a chugger sound?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Stillakid

No TJ, it's a "Whistle!"
The "chugger is part of the smoke mechanism in the boiler. The whistle is in the tender along with the reversing remote control unit. It has a speaker, condenser and resistor. Never had one before, so don't know to much about them. I do have 3 of the #566 and 2 of the #568, whistling billboards.

Tim, if you read this, what are your thoughts on the "Air Chime Whistle?" The ones I heard on youtube were a bit weak?


----------



## norgale

Hey Kid; That's my old AF engine and tender. What did you do with the four passenger cars? Pete


----------



## Timboy

Reckers:

So YOU are I***2 on eBay! lol

Kid:

I've never heard one that I liked, so I don't own any - other than the air chime whistle inside a buildboard. They are fun to blow. OBTW, how are the drive wheels on that 0-8-0? Are they on tight, with no wobble and no need to bush the axel holes on the chassis? 

-Timboy


----------



## Reckers

Jim, I'd love to swap with you! It hasn't arrived yet, so let's set it up once I have my hands on it. Oh, and today my "needs some repairs" two-man hand cart arrived. I'll post a pic when I get home.


----------



## Timboy

Flyer Guys:

I would say that my new yard is pretty well completed. I couldn't stand the thought of harvesting (stealing) more "obtanium" material to process down to track ballast. Instead, I sucked up some excess ballast from all around my layout and I used it to ballast the yard track. Worked out! 

My new yard is very functional. I can build up and tear down a train quite well. I have a rudimentary freight car forwarding system, but I'm mulling over how to make it more usable. Seems kinda dumb to set out a gondola or box car, pretend to either load or unload it and then pick it up later. I'll leave that to the guys who operate the lesser gauges. lol So now I'm thinking of selling off all my static cars (yeah, all five of them - lol) and getting more action cars for this RR. I can actually load and unload action cars at the various sites and my freight car forwarding system would actually make sense. That should motivate me to add 3 - 4 - 5 more sidings for set out, loading/unloading and pick up. I don't know of any other Flyer Guy who operates all action cars exclusively. Seems like a unique fit for a unique layout.

Here is a link to my new yard: 

http://timboysflyerprojects.blogspot.com/2011/11/my-yard-keeps-evolving-and-maturing.html

Regards,
Timboy


----------



## tjcruiser

Jim,

If you happen to get a chance, can you snap/post a pic of the tender whistle looking directly into the cylinder (?) where the gear crank drives some sort of plunger (???) ...

I'd be quite curious to see what's inside there.

Many thanks,

TJ


----------



## Stillakid

*Answers...........*

*Norgale*- I got the engine/tender, no cars. Did you sell it as a set? Wish I did have the passenger carshwell:

*Reckers*-Sounds like a "plan!"

*Timboy*-The 342AC's wheels are snug and track nicely. The 342DC is on it's way here. Will check when it arrives and let you know. My plans for the 342DC, are to use all the linkage, boiler front and misc. screws to complete the 342AC.

That will leave me with a boiler shell to strip and prime, and the wheels, and drive system to either trade or sell. Unlike you, I have no knowledge of running a DC layout.

*TJ*, I think you're confused. The "whistle" tender is electronic. Speaker, condeser, resister. The open tender picture was a PRR, Smoke-In-Tender. It has a separate motor that drives the chugger and blows the smoke thru a tube up to the boiler. No Whistle!


----------



## Reckers

Jim,

I'll reach out to you once I have the car in hand---my guess is I'll receive it next week, the way the mail is running. Thank you, again, for your kind offer. Your painting skills are far better than mine---the stuff that comes out of your roundhouse looks brand new!

Timboy, I think you have an interesting concept and like the idea, but I wouldn't rush to sell off the static cars. Sometimes they look great just lined up on a siding for realism, and they're the fodder of future projects. Gondolas, for example, will play a part in my layout: they'll be loaded up with shipments of Christmas presents, easily acquired at anyplace selling tree decorations. A run-of-the mill boxcar can have the shell removed and a more creative one installed. One idea of mine was to create a cage of metal tubing or wood that fit to the floor of the car. I was going to put a plastic gorilla in the cage, or a small version of Big Ed---but, I repeat myself. It's your layout, but I like having "stuff" to work with.


----------



## Stillakid

*Repeat myself?*

Now that's Funny!

Len, what I might do is just exchange one of my cars with yours. Do you know what the condition of the reversing unit is? I could just send you the car and trucks and you keep your reversing unit. That way we'll be sure that it's wired properly(who knows whether I've got mine the same as yours)


----------



## Timboy

Kid: Sounds like a great project! I wish I had all those parts. I could use an 0-8-0!

Reck: Thanks! Linkers are cheap to buy and sell. I usually buy high and sell low, but make it up in volume. lol

-Timboy


----------



## Stillakid

Timboy, since you're running DC, and you're more than a little capable, perhaps I could send what's left your way, and then you'd have a "project!"


----------



## Timboy

Kid: I like the way you think! lol


----------



## Timboy

Hey Kid: See anything you like in my Flyer junk yard?


----------



## Stillakid

Sure I do! EVERYTHING!


----------



## tjcruiser

Stillakid said:


> *TJ*, I think you're confused. The "whistle" tender is electronic. Speaker, condeser, resister. The open tender picture was a PRR, Smoke-In-Tender. It has a separate motor that drives the chugger and blows the smoke thru a tube up to the boiler. No Whistle!



Ohhh! That explains the source of my confusion!  ... sorry about that 

TJ


----------



## Reckers

Stillakid said:


> Now that's Funny!
> 
> Len, what I might do is just exchange one of my cars with yours. Do you know what the condition of the reversing unit is? I could just send you the car and trucks and you keep your reversing unit. That way we'll be sure that it's wired properly(who knows whether I've got mine the same as yours)


That would not be fair, Jim---my tender is a hollow box, lacking reversing unit and wiring. And, just for Timboy: *E Unit!!!*


----------



## Timboy

Flyer Guys:

On another Flyer Forum, someone questioned the logic of where I am proceeding with my Flyer layout. My answer is too wordy to post here, so let me invite you to visit a page I set up on my blog for the full explanation:

http://timboysflyerprojects.blogspot.com/2011/11/let-me-explain-what-i-am-building.html

OBTW, if you have a free Twitter account, I tweet what I learn about building my Flyer layout on my Twitter account: TimboyTim See if you agree or disagree with what I Tweeted earlier this morning.

Regards,
Timboy


----------

